# Die PVE-BC-Gilde  ,,Andrasil" sucht noch Mitglieder



## Maleficarum (1. November 2006)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Andrasil    Allianz/Theradras

Wir suchen noch aktive Mitglieder die mindestens das Level 35 erreicht haben.
Der Spieler sollte das Mindestalter von 16 Jahren erreicht haben.
Da wir uns im Aufbau befinden ,sollte man die nötige Motivation und Geduld mitbringen.
&#61486;&#61472;

*Ein Team - ein Ziel !*

Unser Ziel ist es den *Highlevel-Content* zu erforschen und zu bewältigen.

Wir sind noch eine sehr kleine Gilde, die sich im Aufbau befindet. Einige von uns streben noch das Level 60 an. In unseren Reihen gibt es auch Spieler, die *20 Monate WoW* auf dem Buckel haben.
Wir werden aber das Level 60 noch vorm erscheinen der Erweiterung erreichen. Die Vorbereitungen laufen auf Hochtouren.
Da die Schlachtzüge auf 20 bzw. 25 Mann mit dem Erscheinen von ,,*Burning Crusade*" zurückgesetzt werden, sind wir guter Dinge eine übersichtliche Gildenmitgliederanzahl zu erreichen.
Somit wird es bedeuten ,dass eine Gilde nur noch die Hälfte der bis jetzt benötigten *Quantität* braucht. Dies hat postiv zur Folge, dass man mehr Übersicht hat, und die *Qualität* einer Gilde erheblich steigen wird.

Wenn man sich die Drops aus der Beta betrachtet , wird auch das Thema ,, *mangelnde Rüstung*" hinfällig sein.

*Folgende Dinge sind vorhanden:*

-Homepage
-Teamspeak-Server
-Forum
-DKP-System
-Satzung

*Bei Interesse biite InGame anflüstern,*

Maleficarum
Sardasya
Zebulon
Druida
Jalima

oder *www.andrasil.de*

Gruß Euer Male


----------



## Corno (5. November 2006)

Maleficarum schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





aha. Hört sich ja alles sehr schön an nur Wieso 2 Threads? Kann ein Admin bitte eines davon closen?

Außerdem habt ihr zwar viel zu bieten aber euer Male ist sicher noch keine 16 Jahre alt sonst müsste er doch schöner schreiben können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Liebe Grüße,
der Corno


----------



## Schattenheld (5. November 2006)

Schön schade das es ab 16 is sonst wär ich beigetreten hab nämlich en 45ger auf Theradras... schade... naja so ist das leben...


----------

